# funny ~ signs if it's boy or girl (fun to compare later)



## tinybutterfly

Signs of a Boy 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles
* Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a basketball
* Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
* Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)
* Craving for salty or sour foods
* Dry hands
* Feet colder than before (pregnancy)
* Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)
* Husband gaining weight, along with you
* More weight gain in the front
* No morning sickness in early pregnancy
* Pillow facing north, while sleeping
* Regular headaches
* Significantly dark areolas
* Spreading nose
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even
* Urine bright yellow in color 

Signs of a Girl 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
* Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a watermelon
* Breasts have blossomed
* Craving for fruits and orange juice
* Craving for sweets
* Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
* Hair develops red highlights
* Husbands weight the same as before (pregnancy)
* Left breast looking larger than the right one
* More weight gain around hips and rear
* Morning sickness in early pregnancy
* No headaches
* Pillow facing south, while sleeping
* Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd
* Too many mood swings
* Urine dull yellow in color
* Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)


----------



## tinybutterfly

Signs of a Boy (total = 4)

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles
* Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a basketball
* Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
* Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)
* Craving for salty or sour foods
* Dry hands
 * Feet colder than before (pregnancy)
* Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)
* Husband gaining weight, along with you
* More weight gain in the front
 * No morning sickness in early pregnancy
* Pillow facing north, while sleeping
* Regular headaches
* Significantly dark areolas
* Spreading nose
 * The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even
 * Urine bright yellow in color 

Signs of a Girl (total = 6)

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
* Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a watermelon
* Breasts have blossomed
 * Craving for fruits and orange juice
* Craving for sweets
 * Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
* Hair develops red highlights
* Husband&#8217;s weight the same as before (pregnancy)
* Left breast looking larger than the right one
* More weight gain around hips and rear
* Morning sickness in early pregnancy
 * No headaches
 * Pillow facing south, while sleeping
 * Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd
* Too many mood swings
* Urine dull yellow in color
 * Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)


lol, so far i'm right and it's a girl lol


----------



## lili24

Signs of a Boy 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles
* Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a basketball
* Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
* Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)
* Craving for salty or sour foods
* Dry hands
 * Feet colder than before (pregnancy)
* Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)
* Husband gaining weight, along with you
* More weight gain in the front
* No morning sickness in early pregnancy
* Pillow facing north, while sleeping
* Regular headaches
* Significantly dark areolas
* Spreading nose
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even
* Urine bright yellow in color 

Signs of a Girl 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
* Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a watermelon
 * Breasts have blossomed
* Craving for fruits and orange juice
* Craving for sweets
* Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
* Hair develops red highlights
* Husbands weight the same as before (pregnancy)
* Left breast looking larger than the right one
* More weight gain around hips and rear
 * Morning sickness in early pregnancy
* No headaches
* Pillow facing south, while sleeping
* Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf
 * The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd
* Too many mood swings
* Urine dull yellow in color
* Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)

:happydance:


----------



## Cerellia

Signs of a Boy

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles
* Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a basketball
* Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
* Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)
* Craving for salty or sour foods
* Dry hands
* Feet colder than before (pregnancy)
* Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)
* Husband gaining weight, along with you
* More weight gain in the front
* No morning sickness in early pregnancy
* Pillow facing north, while sleeping
* Regular headaches
* Significantly dark areolas
* Spreading nose
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even
* Urine bright yellow in color

Signs of a Girl

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
* Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a watermelon
* Breasts have blossomed
* Craving for fruits and orange juice
* Craving for sweets
* Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
* Hair develops red highlights
* Husbands weight the same as before (pregnancy)
* Left breast looking larger than the right one
* More weight gain around hips and rear
* Morning sickness in early pregnancy
* No headaches
* Pillow facing south, while sleeping
* Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd
* Too many mood swings
* Urine dull yellow in color
* Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)


----------



## BabeeAngel

With my 1st... a girl....

Signs of a Boy 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles
* Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a basketball
* Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
* Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)
* Craving for salty or sour foods
* Dry hands
* Feet colder than before (pregnancy)
* Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)
* Husband gaining weight, along with you
* More weight gain in the front
* No morning sickness in early pregnancy
* Pillow facing north, while sleeping
* Regular headaches
* Significantly dark areolas
* Spreading nose
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even
* Urine bright yellow in color 

Signs of a Girl 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
* Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a watermelon
* Breasts have blossomed
* Craving for fruits and orange juice
* Craving for sweets
* Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
* Hair develops red highlights
* Husband&#8217;s weight the same as before (pregnancy)
* Left breast looking larger than the right one ...after birth
* More weight gain around hips and rear
* Morning sickness in early pregnancy
* No headaches
* Pillow facing south, while sleeping
* Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd
* Too many mood swings
* Urine dull yellow in color
* Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)


----------



## cinnamum

Signs of a Boy 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles
* Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a basketball
* Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
* Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)
* Craving for salty or sour foods
* Dry hands
* Feet colder than before (pregnancy)
* Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)
* Husband gaining weight, along with you
* More weight gain in the front
* No morning sickness in early pregnancy
* Pillow facing north, while sleeping
* Regular headaches
* Significantly dark areolas
* Spreading nose
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even
* Urine bright yellow in color 

Signs of a Girl 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
* Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a watermelon
* Breasts have blossomed
* Craving for fruits and orange juice
* Craving for sweets
* Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
* Hair develops red highlights
* Husbands weight the same as before (pregnancy)
* Left breast looking larger than the right one
* More weight gain around hips and rear
* Morning sickness in early pregnancy
* No headaches
* Pillow facing south, while sleeping
* Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd
* Too many mood swings
* Urine dull yellow in color
* Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
 looks like its a boy then. lol xxxx :happydance:


----------



## Kacie

Signs of a Boy

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles
* Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a basketball
* Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
* Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)
* Craving for salty or sour foods
* Dry hands
* Feet colder than before (pregnancy)
* Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)
* Husband gaining weight, along with you
* More weight gain in the front
* No morning sickness in early pregnancy
* Pillow facing north, while sleeping
* Regular headaches
* Significantly dark areolas
* Spreading nose
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even
* Urine bright yellow in color

Signs of a Girl

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
* Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a watermelon
* Breasts have blossomed
* Craving for fruits and orange juice
* Craving for sweets
* Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
* Hair develops red highlights
* Husband&#8217;s weight the same as before (pregnancy)
* Left breast looking larger than the right one
* More weight gain around hips and rear
* Morning sickness in early pregnancy
* No headaches
* Pillow facing south, while sleeping
* Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd
* Too many mood swings
* Urine dull yellow in color
* Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)


Ok, I'm curious.. how can you tell if your pillow is facing north or south? I seem to be hugging mine so it is almost vertical.. is that a sign of anything?

xxx


----------



## Marisa08

OMGosh...BUTTERFLY I missed you BFP announcement some how! Congrats!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ aw hun! you had more important things on your mind!!! thankyouuuuu


----------



## SamGames23

Signs of a Boy 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles
* Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a basketball
* Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
* Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)
* Craving for salty or sour foods
* Dry hands
* Feet colder than before (pregnancy)
* Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)
* Husband gaining weight, along with you
* More weight gain in the front
* No morning sickness in early pregnancy
* Pillow facing north, while sleeping
* Regular headaches
* Significantly dark areolas
* Spreading nose
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even
* Urine bright yellow in color 

Signs of a Girl 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
* Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a watermelon
* Breasts have blossomed
* Craving for fruits and orange juice
* Craving for sweets
* Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
* Hair develops red highlights
* Husband&#8217;s weight the same as before (pregnancy)
* Left breast looking larger than the right one
* More weight gain around hips and rear
* Morning sickness in early pregnancy
* No headaches
* Pillow facing south, while sleeping
* Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf but I did this before.
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd
* Too many mood swings
* Urine dull yellow in color
* Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)


----------



## ScarletWillow

Signs of a Boy 
* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles
* Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a basketball
* Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
* Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)
* Craving for salty or sour foods
* Dry hands
* Feet colder than before (pregnancy)
* Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)
* Husband gaining weight, along with you
* More weight gain in the front
* No morning sickness in early pregnancy
* Pillow facing north, while sleeping
* Regular headaches
* Significantly dark areolas
* Spreading nose
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even
* Urine bright yellow in color 

 Signs of a Girl 
* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
* Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a watermelon
** Breasts have blossomed
* Craving for fruits and orange juice
* Craving for sweets
* Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
* Hair develops red highlights ====== I have a natural reddish tint to my hair so I'm not sure if this applies here...lol
* Husbands weight the same as before (pregnancy)
* Left breast looking larger than the right one
** More weight gain around hips and rear
** Morning sickness in early pregnancy
** No headaches
* Pillow facing south, while sleeping
** Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd
* Too many mood swings
* Urine dull yellow in color
* Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)


I guess the verdict is a girl! Oh you should add the one on here that if a little boy ignores you, it's a boy. If he pays more attention to you, it's a girl. I did that with my stepson and he was absolutely enamored by me so more "proof" it's a girl! 
*


----------



## tinybutterfly

Kacie said:


> Ok, I'm curious.. how can you tell if your pillow is facing north or south? I seem to be hugging mine so it is almost vertical.. is that a sign of anything?

i think you're supposed to imagine yourself as an arrow and your head being 
the point of it.
you can use a compas, or figure it out yourself by seeing where the sun
comes up, is at noon and sets.
if your pillow is not in any of those directions, it's north, otherwise it's south.
i wonder what it means if it's east or west lol



ScarletWillow said:


> I guess the verdict is a girl! Oh you should add the one on here that if a little boy ignores you, it's a boy. If he pays more attention to you, it's a girl. I did that with my stepson and he was absolutely enamored by me so more "proof" it's a girl! :)

haha never heard this... but the kids in day care seem to like me more nowadays,
but all of them, not just the boys...

lol i might be having twins hahaha


----------



## ScarletWillow

Yea, it's another old wives tale that I heard of! I wonder how people came up with all of these, how they made connection from pregnancy to pregnancy and figured the common factors happening through out the pregnancy to come up with this list. Amazes me!


----------



## chocolate

Mines 50/50!! I think its a boy again though - hence the blue ticker, but would be a lovely surprise to find out its a girl - only about 14 weeks till we find out!

With the conception month - my lmp was in September but I ovulated late October, so did I conceive Sept. or Oct?!


----------



## Cinnamon

Signs of a Boy 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles
* Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a basketball
* Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
* Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)
* Craving for salty or sour foods
* Dry hands
* Feet colder than before (pregnancy)* Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)
* Husband gaining weight, along with you
* More weight gain in the front
* No morning sickness in early pregnancy
* Pillow facing north, while sleeping
* Regular headaches
* Significantly dark areolas
* Spreading nose
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even
* Urine bright yellow in color 

Signs of a Girl 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
* Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a watermelon
* Breasts have blossomed
* Craving for fruits and orange juice
* Craving for sweets
* Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
* Hair develops red highlights
* Husbands weight the same as before (pregnancy)
* Left breast looking larger than the right one(right one larger for me)
* More weight gain around hips and rear
* Morning sickness in early pregnancy
* No headaches
* Pillow facing south, while sleeping
* Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd
* Too many mood swings
* Urine dull yellow in color
* Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)

So that looks like 5 for a boy and 7 for a girl...


----------



## tinybutterfly

i think they came up with this type of lists during times when birth control
wasn't used/available and women could pretty much compare their many pregnancies with other woman and their own.
"last time i had a boy i had this, this, this and that"
"but when i had a girl this and that was different"

hehehe antique symptom spotting!



chocolate said:


> With the conception month - my lmp was in September but I ovulated late October, so did I conceive Sept. or Oct?!

october of course, you conceive when you ovulate


----------



## ScarletWillow

Thus why they call it "Old Wives" tales..that is such an interesting idea, how did I never think of that?


----------



## truly_blessed

well I saw FOUR magpies the other day lol FOUR and they hung around for about 20 minutes flitting between our house and the neighbours across the road.


----------



## firsttimemumm

Signs of a Boy

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles
* Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a basketball
* Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
* Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)
* Craving for salty or sour foods
* Dry hands
* Feet colder than before (pregnancy)
* Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)
* Husband gaining weight, along with you
* More weight gain in the front
* No morning sickness in early pregnancy
* Pillow facing north, while sleeping
* Regular headaches
* Significantly dark areolas
* Spreading nose
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even
* Urine bright yellow in color

Signs of a Girl

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
* Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a watermelon
* Breasts have blossomed
* Craving for fruits and orange juice
* Craving for sweets
* Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
* Hair develops red highlights
* Husbands weight the same as before (pregnancy)
* Left breast looking larger than the right one 
* More weight gain around hips and rear
* Morning sickness in early pregnancy
* No headaches
* Pillow facing south, while sleeping
* Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf WHAT ON EARTH?????LOL!!!
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd
* Too many mood swings
* Urine dull yellow in color
* Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)

Mmmmm.....is this because deepdown even though I will be happy either way I would quite like a little girl??? :pink:


----------



## pandv

Hmm...

Signs of a Boy 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles
* Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a basketball
* Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
* Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)
* Craving for salty or sour foods
* Dry hands and my hands are normally horribly clammy
* Feet colder than before (pregnancy)
* Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)
* Husband gaining weight, along with you
* More weight gain in the front
* No morning sickness in early pregnancy
* Pillow facing north, while sleeping
* Regular headaches
* Significantly dark areolas and bigger too - sorry TMI!
* Spreading nose
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even
* Urine bright yellow in color 

Signs of a Girl 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
* Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a watermelon
* Breasts have blossomed
* Craving for fruits and orange juice
* Craving for sweets
* Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
* Hair develops red highlights
* Husbands weight the same as before (pregnancy)
* Left breast looking larger than the right one
* More weight gain around hips and rear
* Morning sickness in early pregnancy
* No headaches
* Pillow facing south, while sleeping
* Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd
* Too many mood swings
* Urine dull yellow in color
* Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)

So I have 5 for a boy and 4 for a girl atm. I think it'll be a boy as my symptoms are pretty much the same as last time i.e. hardly any! Also my husband is one of 2 boys, his father is one of 2 boys, his grandfather....you get the picture. I think boys run in that family!


----------



## abz

Signs of a Boy 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles
* Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a basketball
* Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
* Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)
* Craving for salty or sour foods
* Dry hands
* Feet colder than before (pregnancy)
* Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)
* Husband gaining weight, along with you
* More weight gain in the front
* No morning sickness in early pregnancy
* Pillow facing north, while sleeping
* Regular headaches
* Significantly dark areolas
* Spreading nose
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even
* Urine bright yellow in color 

Signs of a Girl 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
* Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a watermelon
* Breasts have blossomed
* Craving for fruits and orange juice
* Craving for sweets
* Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
* Hair develops red highlights
* Husband&#8217;s weight the same as before (pregnancy)
* Left breast looking larger than the right one
* More weight gain around hips and rear
* Morning sickness in early pregnancy
* No headaches
* Pillow facing south, while sleeping
* Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd
* Too many mood swings
* Urine dull yellow in color
* Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)


----------



## Megg33k

5 Signs of a Boy

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles
* Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a basketball
* Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
* Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)
* Craving for salty or sour foods
* Dry hands
* Feet colder than before (pregnancy)
* Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)
* Husband gaining weight, along with you
* More weight gain in the front
* No morning sickness in early pregnancy
* Pillow facing north, while sleeping
* Regular headaches
* Significantly dark areolas
* Spreading nose
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even
* Urine bright yellow in color

5 Signs of a Girl

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
* Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a watermelon
* Breasts have blossomed
* Craving for fruits and orange juice
* Craving for sweets
* Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
* Hair develops red highlights
* Husbands weight the same as before (pregnancy)
* Left breast looking larger than the right one
* More weight gain around hips and rear
* Morning sickness in early pregnancy
* No headaches
* Pillow facing south, while sleeping
* Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd
* Too many mood swings
* Urine dull yellow in color
* Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)

Dead heat! We're thinking pink though! :)


----------



## mumexpctinno3

Signs of a Boy 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles
* Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a basketball
* Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
* Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)
* Craving for salty or sour foods
* Dry hands
* Feet colder than before (pregnancy)
* Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)
* Husband gaining weight, along with you
* More weight gain in the front
* No morning sickness in early pregnancy
* Pillow facing north, while sleeping
* Regular headaches
* Significantly dark areolas
* Spreading nose
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even
* Urine bright yellow in color 

Signs of a Girl 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
* Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a watermelon
* Breasts have blossomed
* Craving for fruits and orange juice
* Craving for sweets
* Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
* Hair develops red highlights
* Husbands weight the same as before (pregnancy)
* Left breast looking larger than the right one
* More weight gain around hips and rear
* Morning sickness in early pregnancy
* No headaches
* Pillow facing south, while sleeping
* Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd
* Too many mood swings
* Urine dull yellow in color
* Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)


----------



## crossroads

Signs of a Boy 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles
* Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a basketball
* Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
** Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)*
* * Craving for salty or sour foods*
* Dry hands
* Feet colder than before (pregnancy)
* Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)
* * Husband gaining weight, along with you*
* More weight gain in the front
* * No morning sickness in early pregnancy*
* Pillow facing north, while sleeping
* Regular headaches
* Significantly dark areolas
* Spreading nose
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even
* Urine bright yellow in color 

Signs of a Girl 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
* Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a watermelon
* * Breasts have blossomed*
* * Craving for fruits and orange juice*
* * Craving for sweets*
* Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
* Hair develops red highlights
* Husband&#8217;s weight the same as before (pregnancy)
* Left breast looking larger than the right one
* More weight gain around hips and rear
* Morning sickness in early pregnancy
* No headaches
* Pillow facing south, while sleeping
* Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf
* * The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd*
* Too many mood swings
* Urine dull yellow in color
* Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)

As Dermot O'Leary would say, it's *DEADLOCK!!*


----------



## Nats21

Signs of a Boy 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles
* Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute
* *Belly looking like a basketball*
* Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
* Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)
* Craving for salty or sour foods
* Dry hands
* *Feet colder than before (pregnancy)*
* Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)
* Husband gaining weight, along with you
* *More weight gain in the front*
* No morning sickness in early pregnancy
* Pillow facing north, while sleeping
* Regular headaches
* *Significantly dark areolas*
* Spreading nose
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even
* *Urine bright yellow in color *

Signs of a Girl 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
* Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a watermelon
* * Breasts have blossomed*
* * Craving for fruits and orange juice*
* * Craving for sweets*
* Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
* Hair develops red highlights
* *Husband&#8217;s weight the same as before (pregnancy)*
* Left breast looking larger than the right one
* More weight gain around hips and rear
* *Morning sickness in early pregnancy*
* No headaches
* Pillow facing south, while sleeping
* Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf
* * The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd*
* *Too many mood swings*
* Urine dull yellow in color
* Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)

Just two more says i'm having a girl...still think it'll be a boy though! x


----------



## EvaTx

Hi,
When I was pregnant with my daughter, I compared her heartbeat with my boy's heartbeat and for sure, it was a lot faster :0
They say girls' heartbeat are faster.:)


----------



## MrsVenn

Signs of a Boy 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles
* Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a basketball
* Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
* Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)
* Craving for salty or sour foods
* Dry hands
* Feet colder than before (pregnancy)
* Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)
* Husband gaining weight, along with you
* More weight gain in the front
* No morning sickness in early pregnancy
* Pillow facing north, while sleeping
* Regular headaches
* Significantly dark areolas
* Spreading nose
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even
* Urine bright yellow in color 

Signs of a Girl 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
* Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a watermelon
* Breasts have blossomed
* Craving for fruits and orange juice
* Craving for sweets
* Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
* Hair develops red highlights
* Husbands weight the same as before (pregnancy)
* Left breast looking larger than the right one
* More weight gain around hips and rear
* Morning sickness in early pregnancy
* No headaches
* Pillow facing south, while sleeping
* Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd
* Too many mood swings
* Urine dull yellow in color
* Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)

Ok so I'm thinking boy...but I'm also feeling in me that this is a boy :shrug:


----------



## Lownthwaite

Signs of a Boy (Total = 1)

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles
* Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a basketball
* Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
* Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)
* Craving for salty or sour foods
* Dry hands
* Feet colder than before (pregnancy)
* Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)
* Husband gaining weight, along with you
* More weight gain in the front
* No morning sickness in early pregnancy
* Pillow facing north, while sleeping
* Regular headaches
* Significantly dark areolas
* Spreading nose
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even
* Urine bright yellow in color

Signs of a Girl (Total = 9!!)

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
* Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a watermelon
* Breasts have blossomed
* Craving for fruits and orange juice
* Craving for sweets
* Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
* Hair develops red highlights
* Husbands weight the same as before (pregnancy)
* Left breast looking larger than the right one
* More weight gain around hips and rear
* Morning sickness in early pregnancy
* No headaches
* Pillow facing south, while sleeping
* Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd
* Too many mood swings
* Urine dull yellow in color
* Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)


----------



## venusrockstar

Signs of a Boy 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles
* Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a basketball
* Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
* Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)
* Craving for salty or sour foods
* Dry hands
* Feet colder than before (pregnancy)
* Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)
* Husband gaining weight, along with you
* More weight gain in the front
* No morning sickness in early pregnancy
* Pillow facing north, while sleeping
* Regular headaches
* Significantly dark areolas
* Spreading nose
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even
* Urine bright yellow in color 

Signs of a Girl 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
* Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a watermelon
* Breasts have blossomed
* Craving for fruits and orange juice
* Craving for sweets
* Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
* Hair develops red highlights
* Husbands weight the same as before (pregnancy)
* Left breast looking larger than the right one
* More weight gain around hips and rear
* Morning sickness in early pregnancy
* No headaches
* Pillow facing south, while sleeping
* Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd
* Too many mood swings
* Urine dull yellow in color
* Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)


----------



## nightkd

Signs of a Boy 

* *As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles*
* Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a basketball
* Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
* Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)
* *Craving for salty or sour foods*
* Dry hands
* Feet colder than before (pregnancy)
** Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)*
* Husband gaining weight, along with you
* More weight gain in the front
* No morning sickness in early pregnancy
* Pillow facing north, while sleeping
* Regular headaches
* Significantly dark areolas
* Spreading nose
* *The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even*
* Urine bright yellow in color 

Signs of a Girl 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
* Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a watermelon
** Breasts have blossomed*
* *Craving for fruits and orange juice*
* Craving for sweets
* Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
* Hair develops red highlights
* Husbands weight the same as before (pregnancy)
* Left breast looking larger than the right one
* More weight gain around hips and rear
* *Morning sickness in early pregnancy*
* No headaches
* Pillow facing south, while sleeping
* Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd
* Too many mood swings
* Urine dull yellow in color
* Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)

I read that the wedding ring rule worked the other way... I found a couple of sites that agree, but a lot that say the other way :shrug: which one's right?!!


----------



## amber8ball

Signs of a Boy 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles (Every website says it goes the opposite way so I don't know)
* Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute (NO)
* Belly looking like a basketball (NO)
* Better looks of mommy than before pregnancy (NO)
* Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food) (NO)
* Craving for salty or sour foods (NO)
* Dry hands (NO)
* Feet colder than before pregnancy (NO)
* Hair on legs growing faster than before pregnancy (NO)
* Husband gaining weight, along with you (NO)
* More weight gain in the front (NO)
* No morning sickness in early pregnancy (YES but didn't have it with my 1st child, daughter)
* Pillow facing north, while sleeping (NO)
* Regular headaches (NO)
* Significantly dark areolas (NO)
* Spreading nose (NO)
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even (Don't know 'cause I conceived either at the very end of April or the very beginning of May)
* Urine bright yellow in color (NO)

Signs of a Girl 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side (Every website says it goes the opposite way so I don't know)
* Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute (YES)
* Belly looking like a watermelon (YES)
* Breasts have blossomed (YES)
* Craving for fruits and orange juice (YES)
* Craving for sweets (YES)
* Face breaks out more than before pregnancy (YES)
* Hair develops red highlights (YES)
* Husbands weight the same as before pregnancy (YES)
* Left breast looking larger than the right one (Right one has always been bigger)
* More weight gain around hips and rear (YES)
* Morning sickness in early pregnancy (NO)
* No headaches (YES)
* Pillow facing south, while sleeping (YES)
* Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf (YES)
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd (Don't know 'cause I conceived either at the very end of April or the very beginning of May)
* Too many mood swings (YES)
* Urine dull yellow in color (YES)
* Worse looks of mommy than before pregnancy (YES)

Looks like it's definitely a girl according to the Old Wive's Tales. We'll find out in 12 days! :bunny:


----------



## nightkd

nightkd said:


> Signs of a Boy
> 
> * *As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles*
> * Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute
> * Belly looking like a basketball
> * Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
> * Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)
> * *Craving for salty or sour foods*
> * Dry hands
> * Feet colder than before (pregnancy)
> ** Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)*
> * Husband gaining weight, along with you
> * More weight gain in the front
> * No morning sickness in early pregnancy
> * Pillow facing north, while sleeping
> * Regular headaches
> * *Significantly dark areolas*
> * *Spreading nose*
> * *The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even*
> * Urine bright yellow in color
> 
> Signs of a Girl
> 
> * As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
> * *Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute*
> * Belly looking like a watermelon
> ** Breasts have blossomed*
> * *Craving for fruits and orange juice*
> * Craving for sweets
> * Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
> * Hair develops red highlights
> * Husband&#8217;s weight the same as before (pregnancy)
> * Left breast looking larger than the right one
> * More weight gain around hips and rear
> * *Morning sickness in early pregnancy*
> * No headaches
> * Pillow facing south, while sleeping
> * Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf
> * The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd
> * Too many mood swings
> * Urine dull yellow in color
> * Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
> 
> I read that the wedding ring rule worked the other way... I found a couple of sites that agree, but a lot that say the other way :shrug: which one's right?!!

I had a girl!!! :lol: (Added a couple that I had by the end of the preg!)


----------



## goddess25

Signs of a Boy - 5

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles
* Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a basketball
** Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)*
* Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)
* Craving for salty or sour foods
* Dry hands
* Feet colder than before (pregnancy)
* Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)
* Husband gaining weight, along with you
** More weight gain in the front*
* No morning sickness in early pregnancy
** Pillow facing north, while sleeping*
* Regular headaches
** Significantly dark areolas*
* Spreading nose
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even
* *Urine bright yellow in color*

Signs of a Girl - 6

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
* Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a watermelon
* Breasts have blossomed
* *Craving for fruits and orange juice*
* Craving for sweets
* Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
* Hair develops red highlights
* *Husbands weight the same as before (pregnancy)*
* Left breast looking larger than the right one
** More weight gain around hips and rear*
* *Morning sickness in early pregnancy*
* *No headaches*
* Pillow facing south, while sleeping
* Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf
* *The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd*
* Too many mood swings
* Urine dull yellow in color
* Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)

oh its a close one... guess we will find out soon enough. Once our bumps start to show properly too we can add those in and when we hear the heart rates better.


----------



## InvisibleRain

Signs of a Boy

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles
* Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a basketball
* Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
* *Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)*
* *Craving for salty or sour foods*
* Dry hands
* *Feet colder than before (pregnancy)*
* Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)
* Husband gaining weight, along with you
* *More weight gain in the front*
* No morning sickness in early pregnancy
* Pillow facing north, while sleeping
* *Regular headaches*
* Significantly dark areolas
* *Spreading nose*
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even
* *Urine bright yellow in color*

Signs of a Girl

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
* *Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute* (its 145 atm)
* Belly looking like a watermelon
* Breasts have blossomed
* Craving for fruits and orange juice
* Craving for sweets
* Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
* Hair develops red highlights
* Husbands weight the same as before (pregnancy)
* Left breast looking larger than the right one
* More weight gain around hips and rear
* *Morning sickness in early pregnancy*
* No headaches
* Pillow facing south, while sleeping
* Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf
* *The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd*
* Too many mood swings
* Urine dull yellow in color
* Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)


that's me, so far!


----------



## runnergrl

Signs of a Boy -7

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles
* Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a basketball
* Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
* Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)
* Craving for salty or sour foods
* Dry hands
* Feet colder than before (pregnancy)
* Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)
* Husband gaining weight, along with you
* More weight gain in the front
* No morning sickness in early pregnancy
* Pillow facing north, while sleeping
* Regular headaches
* Significantly dark areolas
* Spreading nose
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even
* Urine bright yellow in color 

Signs of a Girl -3

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
* Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a watermelon
* Breasts have blossomed
* Craving for fruits and orange juice
* Craving for sweets
* Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
* Hair develops red highlights
* Husband&#8217;s weight the same as before (pregnancy)
* Left breast looking larger than the right one
* More weight gain around hips and rear
* Morning sickness in early pregnancy
* No headaches
* Pillow facing south, while sleeping
* Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd
* Too many mood swings
* Urine dull yellow in color
* Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)

I guess I have more boy signs.. We shall see:)


----------



## welshprincess

Signs of a Boy

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles
* Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a basketball
* Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
* Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)
* Craving for salty or sour foods
* Dry hands
* Feet colder than before (pregnancy)
* Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)
* Husband gaining weight, along with you
* More weight gain in the front
* No morning sickness in early pregnancy
* Pillow facing north, while sleeping
* Regular headaches
* Significantly dark areolas
* Spreading nose
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even
* Urine bright yellow in color

Signs of a Girl

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
* Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a watermelon
* Breasts have blossomed
* Craving for fruits and orange juice
* Craving for sweets
* Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
* Hair develops red highlights
* Husbands weight the same as before (pregnancy)
* Left breast looking larger than the right one
* More weight gain around hips and rear
* Morning sickness in early pregnancy
* No headaches
* Pillow facing south, while sleeping
* Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd
* Too many mood swings
* Urine dull yellow in color
* Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)


----------



## Emmie M

According to this I'm having a girl!! But I have a strong feeling this one is a boy! Will find out at my 20 weeks scan!


----------



## Pippasdvision

With my first A BOY

Signs of a Boy

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles
* Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a basketball
* Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
* Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)
* Craving for salty or sour foods
* Dry hands
* Feet colder than before (pregnancy)
* Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)
* Husband gaining weight, along with you
* More weight gain in the front
* No morning sickness in early pregnancy
* Pillow facing north, while sleeping
* Regular headaches
* Significantly dark areolas
* Spreading nose
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even
* Urine bright yellow in color

Signs of a Girl

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
* Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a watermelon
* Breasts have blossomed
* Craving for fruits and orange juice
* Craving for sweets
* Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
* Hair develops red highlights
* Husbands weight the same as before (pregnancy)
* Left breast looking larger than the right one
* More weight gain around hips and rear
* Morning sickness in early pregnancy
* No headaches
* Pillow facing south, while sleeping
* Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd
* Too many mood swings
* Urine dull yellow in color
* Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)


2nd Boy 

Signs of a Boy

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles
* Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a basketball
* Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
* Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)
* Craving for salty or sour foods
* Dry hands
* Feet colder than before (pregnancy)
* Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)
* Husband gaining weight, along with you
* More weight gain in the front
* No morning sickness in early pregnancy
* Pillow facing north, while sleeping
* Regular headaches
* Significantly dark areolas
* Spreading nose
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even
* Urine bright yellow in color

Signs of a Girl

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
* Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a watermelon
* Breasts have blossomed
* Craving for fruits and orange juice
* Craving for sweets
* Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
* Hair develops red highlights
* Husbands weight the same as before (pregnancy)
* Left breast looking larger than the right one
* More weight gain around hips and rear
* Morning sickness in early pregnancy
* No headaches
* Pillow facing south, while sleeping
* Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd
* Too many mood swings
* Urine dull yellow in color
* Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)


----------



## Lady-K

Will have to bookmark this and check back in March. Old wives reckon I'm having a boy. I 'feel' like I'm having a boy too. I dunno, I can't envisage it being a girl is all. Bet I'm wrong!

Signs of a Boy - 8

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles (That was a really weird experiment!)
* Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a basketball
* Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
* Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)
* Craving for salty or sour foods
* Dry hands
* Feet colder than before (pregnancy)
* Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)
* Husband gaining weight, along with you
* More weight gain in the front
* HARDLY ANY morning sickness in early pregnancy
* Pillow facing north, while sleeping
* Regular headaches
* Significantly dark areolas
* Spreading nose
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even
* Urine bright yellow in color 

Signs of a Girl - 3

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
* Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a watermelon
* Breasts have blossomed
* Craving for fruits and orange juice
* Craving for sweets
* Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
* Hair develops red highlights
* Husbands weight the same as before (pregnancy)
* Left breast looking larger than the right one
* More weight gain around hips and rear
* Morning sickness in early pregnancy
* No headaches
* Pillow facing south, while sleeping
* Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd
* Too many mood swings
* Urine dull yellow in color
* Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)


----------



## LoolaBear

Signs of a Boy - for me 2!

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles
* Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a basketball
* Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
* Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)
* Craving for salty or sour foods
* Dry hands
* Feet colder than before (pregnancy)
* Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)
* Husband gaining weight, along with you
* More weight gain in the front
* No morning sickness in early pregnancy
* Pillow facing north, while sleeping
* Regular headaches
* Significantly dark areolas
* Spreading nose
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even
* Urine bright yellow in color 

Signs of a Girl - For me 10!!!!!

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
* Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a watermelon
* Breasts have blossomed
* Craving for fruits and orange juice
* Craving for sweets
* Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
* Hair develops red highlights
* Husbands weight the same as before (pregnancy)
* Left breast looking larger than the right one
* More weight gain around hips and rear
* Morning sickness in early pregnancy
* No headaches
* Pillow facing south, while sleeping
* Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd
* Too many mood swings
* Urine dull yellow in color
* Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy) 

and ive got lots of other things pointing towards a girly :pink: baby for me as well such as intuition, my mum thinks its a girl, sonographer said between the legs looks very flat (even though she did say that this isnt much of an indicator this early on but she couldnt see anything there when coconut decided to flash us!) my oracle cards tell me to follow my instincts (which point towards girl) all ive dreamt of is baby girls. theres a few more but cant think of them.
the world will be playing a very cruel trick on me if it isnt a girl after sending me all theses signs :wacko::haha::wacko::haha: xx


----------



## amber8ball

Signs of a Boy 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles (Every website says it goes the opposite way so I don't know)
* Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute (NO)
* Belly looking like a basketball (NO)
* Better looks of mommy than before pregnancy (NO)
* Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food) (NO)
* Craving for salty or sour foods (NO)
* Dry hands (NO)
* Feet colder than before pregnancy (NO)
* Hair on legs growing faster than before pregnancy (NO)
* Husband gaining weight, along with you (NO)
* More weight gain in the front (NO)
* No morning sickness in early pregnancy (YES but didn't have it with my 1st child, daughter)
* Pillow facing north, while sleeping (NO)
* Regular headaches (NO)
* Significantly dark areolas (NO)
* Spreading nose (NO)
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even (Don't know 'cause I conceived either at the very end of April or the very beginning of May)
* Urine bright yellow in color (NO)

Signs of a Girl 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side (Every website says it goes the opposite way so I don't know)
* Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute (YES)
* Belly looking like a watermelon (YES)
* Breasts have blossomed (YES)
* Craving for fruits and orange juice (YES)
* Craving for sweets (YES)
* Face breaks out more than before pregnancy (YES)
* Hair develops red highlights (YES)
* Husbands weight the same as before pregnancy (YES)
* Left breast looking larger than the right one (Right one has always been bigger)
* More weight gain around hips and rear (YES)
* Morning sickness in early pregnancy (NO)
* No headaches (YES)
* Pillow facing south, while sleeping (YES)
* Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf (YES)
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd (Don't know 'cause I conceived either at the very end of April or the very beginning of May)
* Too many mood swings (YES)
* Urine dull yellow in color (YES)
* Worse looks of mommy than before pregnancy (YES)

Looks like it's definitely a girl according to the Old Wive's Tales. We'll find out in 12 days!

UPDATE: Just found out that we are having a boy! The old wive's tales were WAY off! I'm so happy to be having a little boy!


----------



## surreysharon

Signs of a Boy 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles
* Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a basketball
* Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
* Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)
* Craving for salty or sour foods
* Dry hands
* Feet colder than before (pregnancy)
* Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)
* Husband gaining weight, along with you
* More weight gain in the front
* No morning sickness in early pregnancy
* Pillow facing north, while sleeping
* Regular headaches
* Significantly dark areolas
* Spreading nose
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even
* Urine bright yellow in color 

Signs of a Girl 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
* Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a watermelon
* Breasts have blossomed
* Craving for fruits and orange juice
* Craving for sweets
* Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
* Hair develops red highlights
* Husbands weight the same as before (pregnancy)
* Left breast looking larger than the right one
* More weight gain around hips and rear
* Morning sickness in early pregnancy
* No headaches
* Pillow facing south, while sleeping
* Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd
* Too many mood swings
* Urine dull yellow in color
* Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)


----------



## lynzlogan

Signs of a Boy 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles
* Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a basketball
* Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
* Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)
* Craving for salty or sour foods
* Dry hands
* Feet colder than before (pregnancy)
* Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)
* Husband gaining weight, along with you
* More weight gain in the front
* No morning sickness in early pregnancy
* Pillow facing north, while sleeping
* Regular headaches
* Significantly dark areolas
* Spreading nose
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even
* Urine bright yellow in color 

Signs of a Girl 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
* Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a watermelon
* Breasts have blossomed
* Craving for fruits and orange juice
* Craving for sweets
* Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
* Hair develops red highlights
* Husbands weight the same as before (pregnancy)
* Left breast looking larger than the right one
* More weight gain around hips and rear
* Morning sickness in early pregnancy
* No headaches
* Pillow facing south, while sleeping
* Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd
* Too many mood swings
* Urine dull yellow in color
* Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)


----------



## SmileyShazza

I've taken out the ones I've not had (yet) or tried.
Signs of a Boy 

* Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
* Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)
* Craving for salty or sour foods
* Dry hands
* Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)

Signs of a Girl 

* Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute
* Breasts have blossomed
* Craving for fruits and orange juice
* Craving for sweets
* Husbands weight the same as before (pregnancy)
* Morning sickness in early pregnancy
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd
* Too many mood swings
* Urine dull yellow in color


----------



## +tivethoughts

Signs of a Boy 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles
* Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a basketball
* Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
* Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)
* Craving for salty or sour foods
* Dry hands
* Feet colder than before (pregnancy)
* Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)
* Husband gaining weight, along with you
* More weight gain in the front
* No morning sickness in early pregnancy
* Pillow facing north, while sleeping
* Regular headaches
* Significantly dark areolas
* Spreading nose
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even
* Urine bright yellow in color 

Signs of a Girl 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
* Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a watermelon
* Breasts have blossomed
* Craving for fruits and orange juice
* Craving for sweets
* Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
* Hair develops red highlights
* Husbands weight the same as before (pregnancy)
* Left breast looking larger than the right one
* More weight gain around hips and rear
* Morning sickness in early pregnancy
* No headaches
* Pillow facing south, while sleeping
* Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd
* Too many mood swings
* Urine dull yellow in color
* Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)

We'll see!! :)


----------



## welshmummy2be

Signs of a Boy

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles
* Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a basketball
* Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
* Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)
* Craving for salty or sour foods
* Dry hands
* Feet colder than before (pregnancy)
* Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)
* Husband gaining weight, along with you
* More weight gain in the front
* No morning sickness in early pregnancy
* Pillow facing north, while sleeping
* Regular headaches
* Significantly dark areolas
* Spreading nose
The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even
* Urine bright yellow in color

Signs of a Girl

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
* Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a watermelon
* Breasts have blossomed
* Craving for fruits and orange juice
* Craving for sweets
* Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
* Hair develops red highlights
* Husbands weight the same as before (pregnancy)
* Left breast looking larger than the right one
* More weight gain around hips and rear
* Morning sickness in early pregnancy
* No headaches
* Pillow facing south, while sleeping
* Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd
* Too many mood swings
* Urine dull yellow in color
* Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)


----------



## BellaBlu

Signs of a Boy 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles
* Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a basketball
* Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
* Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)
* Craving for salty or sour foods
* Dry hands
* Feet colder than before (pregnancy)
* Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)
* Husband gaining weight, along with you
* More weight gain in the front
* No morning sickness in early pregnancy
* Pillow facing north, while sleeping
* Regular headaches
* Significantly dark areolas
* Spreading nose
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even
* Urine bright yellow in color 

Signs of a Girl 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
* Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a watermelon
* Breasts have blossomed
* Craving for fruits and orange juice
* Craving for sweets
* Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
* Hair develops red highlights
* Husband&#8217;s weight the same as before (pregnancy)
* Left breast looking larger than the right one
* More weight gain around hips and rear
* Morning sickness in early pregnancy
* No headaches
* Pillow facing south, while sleeping
* Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf (I never have! lol)
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd
* Too many mood swings
* Urine dull yellow in color
* Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy) 

Close, but it's more for girl :) We'll see! :thumbup:


----------



## ms_manduhh

Signs of a Boy

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles
* Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a basketball
* Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
* Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)
* Craving for salty or sour foods
* Dry hands
* Feet colder than before (pregnancy)
* Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)
* Husband gaining weight, along with you
* More weight gain in the front
* No morning sickness in early pregnancy
* Pillow facing north, while sleeping
* Regular headaches
* Significantly dark areolas
* Spreading nose
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even
* Urine bright yellow in color

Signs of a Girl

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
* Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a watermelon
* Breasts have blossomed
* Craving for fruits and orange juice
* Craving for sweets
* Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
* Hair develops red highlights
* Husbands weight the same as before (pregnancy)
* Left breast looking larger than the right one
* More weight gain around hips and rear
* Morning sickness in early pregnancy
* No headaches
* Pillow facing south, while sleeping
* Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd
* Too many mood swings
* Urine dull yellow in color
* Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy) 

Looks like a girl from this, but its still so early and I need to try the ring thing, find out the HB (hopefully next week!) and see how my belly looks in a few months!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Signs of a Boy 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles
* Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a basketball
* Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
* Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)
* Craving for salty or sour foods
* Dry hands
* Feet colder than before (pregnancy)
* Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)
* Husband gaining weight, along with you
* More weight gain in the front
* No morning sickness in early pregnancy(SO FAR!)
* Pillow facing north, while sleeping
* Regular headaches
* Significantly dark areolas
* Spreading nose
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even
* Urine bright yellow in color 

Signs of a Girl 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
* Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a watermelon
* Breasts have blossomed
* Craving for fruits and orange juice
* Craving for sweets
* Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
* Hair develops red highlights
* Husbands weight the same as before (pregnancy)
* Left breast looking larger than the right one
* More weight gain around hips and rear
* Morning sickness in early pregnancy
* No headaches
* Pillow facing south, while sleeping
* Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd
* Too many mood swings
* Urine dull yellow in color
* Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy) 

still kinda early we wont be finding out till baby comes so these are really fun for me lol


----------



## chittychis

Signs of a Boy 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles
* Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a basketball
* Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
* Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)
* Craving for salty or sour foods
* Dry hands
* Feet colder than before (pregnancy)
* Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)
* Husband gaining weight, along with you
* More weight gain in the front
* No morning sickness in early pregnancy
* Pillow facing north, while sleeping
* Regular headaches
* Significantly dark areolas
* Spreading nose
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even
* Urine bright yellow in color 

Signs of a Girl 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
* Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a watermelon
* Breasts have blossomed
* Craving for fruits and orange juice
* Craving for sweets
* Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
* Hair develops red highlights
* Husbands weight the same as before (pregnancy)
* Left breast looking larger than the right one
* More weight gain around hips and rear
* Morning sickness in early pregnancy
* No headaches
* Pillow facing south, while sleeping
* Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd
* Too many mood swings
* Urine dull yellow in color
* Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)


----------



## chippyslady

Signs of a Boy (total = 5)

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles
* Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a basketball
* Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
* Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)
* Craving for salty or sour foods
* Dry hands
* Feet colder than before (pregnancy)
* Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)
* Husband gaining weight, along with you
* More weight gain in the front
* No morning sickness in early pregnancy
* Pillow facing north, while sleeping
* Regular headaches
* Significantly dark areolas
* Spreading nose
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even
* Urine bright yellow in color 

Signs of a Girl (total = 8)

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
* Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a watermelon
* Breasts have blossomed
* Craving for fruits and orange juice
* Craving for sweets
* Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
* Hair develops red highlights
* Husband&#8217;s weight the same as before (pregnancy)
* Left breast looking larger than the right one
* More weight gain around hips and rear
* Morning sickness in early pregnancy
* No headaches
* Pillow facing south, while sleeping
* Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd
* Too many mood swings
* Urine dull yellow in color
* Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy) 

The 'wives' say girl for me! We'll see!


----------



## mummybear2011

Signs of a Boy 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles
* Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a basketball
* Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
* Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)
* Craving for salty or sour foods
* Dry hands
* Feet colder than before (pregnancy)
* Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)
* Husband gaining weight, along with you
* More weight gain in the front
* No morning sickness in early pregnancy
* Pillow facing north, while sleeping
* Regular headaches
* Significantly dark areolas
* Spreading nose
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even
* Urine bright yellow in color 

Signs of a Girl 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
* Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a watermelon
* Breasts have blossomed
* Craving for fruits and orange juice
* Craving for sweets
* Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
* Hair develops red highlights
* Husbands weight the same as before (pregnancy)
* Left breast looking larger than the right one
* More weight gain around hips and rear
* Morning sickness in early pregnancy
* No headaches
* Pillow facing south, while sleeping
* Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd
* Too many mood swings
* Urine dull yellow in color
* Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)


----------



## Ang3l

Signs of a Boy 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles
* Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a basketball
* Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
* Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)
* Craving for salty or sour foods
* Dry hands
* Feet colder than before (pregnancy)
* Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)
* Husband gaining weight, along with you
* More weight gain in the front
* No morning sickness in early pregnancy
* Pillow facing north, while sleeping
* Regular headaches
* Significantly dark areolas
* Spreading nose
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even
* Urine bright yellow in color 

Signs of a Girl 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
* Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a watermelon
* Breasts have blossomed
* Craving for fruits and orange juice
* Craving for sweets
* Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
* Hair develops red highlights
* Husband&#8217;s weight the same as before (pregnancy)
* Left breast looking larger than the right one
* More weight gain around hips and rear
* Morning sickness in early pregnancy
* No headaches
* Pillow facing south, while sleeping
* Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd
* Too many mood swings
* Urine dull yellow in color
* Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy) 

My urine is nearly clear, its very pale so I don't know what that means lol. I also have a gut feeling that my baby is going to be a boy. I have also had regular backache too.


----------



## mazee71

Signs of a Boy

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles
* Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a basketball
* Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
* Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)
* Craving for salty or sour foods
* Dry hands
* Feet colder than before (pregnancy)
* Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)
* Husband gaining weight, along with you
* More weight gain in the front
* No morning sickness in early pregnancy
* Pillow facing north, while sleeping
* Regular headaches
* Significantly dark areolas
* Spreading nose
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even
* Urine bright yellow in color

Signs of a Girl

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
* Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a watermelon
* Breasts have blossomed
* Craving for fruits and orange juice
* Craving for sweets
* Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
* Hair develops red highlights
* Husband&#8217;s weight the same as before (pregnancy)
* Left breast looking larger than the right one
* More weight gain around hips and rear
* Morning sickness in early pregnancy
* No headaches
* Pillow facing south, while sleeping
* Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd
* Too many mood swings
* Urine dull yellow in color
* Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)


----------



## Expect2bemom

Signs of a Boy 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles
* Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a basketball
* Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
* Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)
* Craving for salty or sour foods
* Dry hands
* Feet colder than before (pregnancy)
* Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)
* Husband gaining weight, along with you
* More weight gain in the front
* No morning sickness in early pregnancy
* Pillow facing north, while sleeping
* Regular headaches
* Significantly dark areolas
* Spreading nose
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even
* Urine bright yellow in color 

Signs of a Girl 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
* Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a watermelon
* Breasts have blossomed
* Craving for fruits and orange juice
* Craving for sweets
* Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
* Hair develops red highlights
* Husbands weight the same as before (pregnancy)
* Left breast looking larger than the right one
* More weight gain around hips and rear
* Morning sickness in early pregnancy
* No headaches
* Pillow facing south, while sleeping
* Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd
* Too many mood swings
* Urine dull yellow in color
* Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)


----------



## 1plus1equals3

_I'm Having a BOY!!_

Signs of a Boy 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles-never tried it.
* Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute-Babys bpm is 154
* Belly looking like a basketball- true!
* Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)-eeeh
* Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)-love steak!
* Craving for salty or sour foods-to the point where im addicted to eating packets of kool-aid lemonaid
* Dry hands-no
* Feet colder than before (pregnancy)-no
* Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)-yeah, but i can bearely see my legs anymore. lol
* Husband gaining weight, along with you-No!! he's actually losing, maybe because i ask him "you gonna eat that?!"
* More weight gain in the front-im all belly!
* No morning sickness in early pregnancy-true, i can count on one hand how many times i threw up
* Pillow facing north, while sleeping-no
* Regular headaches-no
* Significantly dark areolas-no
* Spreading nose-lol, no
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even-nope
* Urine bright yellow in color-this one is true.

Signs of a Girl 

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
* Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minuteyes
* Belly looking like a watermelon
* Breasts have blossomed
* Craving for fruits and orange juice
* Craving for sweets-yes
* Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
* Hair develops red highlights
* Husbands weight the same as before (pregnancy)-hes smaller!
* Left breast looking larger than the right one-lol, yes
* More weight gain around hips and rear
* Morning sickness in early pregnancy
* No headaches-no headaches!
* Pillow facing south, while sleeping
* Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd-yep
* Too many mood swings-wayyy too many
* Urine dull yellow in color
* Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)


----------



## spacegirl

Signs of a Boy

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles
* Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a basketball
* Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
* Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)
* Craving for salty or sour foods
* Dry hands
* Feet colder than before (pregnancy)
* Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)
* Husband gaining weight, along with you
* More weight gain in the front
* No morning sickness in early pregnancy
* Pillow facing north, while sleeping
* Regular headaches
* Significantly dark areolas
* Spreading nose
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even
* Urine bright yellow in color

Signs of a Girl

* As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
* Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute
* Belly looking like a watermelon
* Breasts have blossomed
* Craving for fruits and orange juice
* Craving for sweets
* Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
* Hair develops red highlights
* Husband&#8217;s weight the same as before (pregnancy)
* Left breast looking larger than the right one
* More weight gain around hips and rear
* Morning sickness in early pregnancy
* No headaches
* Pillow facing south, while sleeping
* Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf
* The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd
* Too many mood swings
* Urine dull yellow in color
* Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)


----------



## Dragonfly

tinybutterfly said:


> Signs of a Boy
> 
> * As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles
> * Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute
> * Belly looking like a basketball
> ** Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)*
> ** Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)*
> * Craving for salty or sour foods
> ** Dry hands*
> * Feet colder than before (pregnancy)
> * * Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)*
> * * Husband gaining weight, along with you*
> * More weight gain in the front
> * No morning sickness in early pregnancy
> * Pillow facing north, while sleeping
> * * Regular headaches*
> * Significantly dark areolas
> * Spreading nose
> * The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even
> * Urine bright yellow in color
> 
> Signs of a Girl
> 
> * As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
> * Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute
> * Belly looking like a watermelon
> * Breasts have blossomed
> ** Craving for fruits and orange juice*
> * * Craving for sweets*
> * Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
> * * Hair develops red highlights*
> ** Husbands weight the same as before (pregnancy)*
> * Left breast looking larger than the right one
> * * More weight gain around hips and rear*
> * * Morning sickness in early pregnancy
> * No headaches*
> * Pillow facing south, while sleeping
> * Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf
> * The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd
> * * Too many mood swings*
> * Urine dull yellow in color
> * * Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)*



Ok first one I had a boy and I highlighted some I had, this time I seem to have more of the second one which could be a girl.


----------

